# Yorktese or Morkies



## rookie823 (Feb 5, 2007)

I already have a Maltese named Rookie, ho has been with me and my family for almost two years....my sister wants another dog...but this time she wants to get a Yorktese (Morkie)...i was just wondering if anyone knew any info on how rookie and our new dog would interact with each other...???

get back to me
thanks


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

There is no way of knowing since it is a mix breed. 
There are many more health risks with a mix too. 
Yorkies have serious patella problems
as well as Liver Shunt. You may be doubling up on the chances
of an unhealthy pup since breeders who mix breeds seldom if
ever study pedigrees.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I agree 100%...its a mutt. You don't know what you will get looks, temperament, or healthwise.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

It really saddens me to see people pay a lot of money for a dog that is not even a recognized breed. I agree that some of the hybreds that are out there are absolutely adorable. But I think it a crime to charge the prices that some of these "breeders" are charging.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i agree. if i wanted a mixed breed i'd go to my local shelter and rescue. 

if you want more of a guarantee with looks and health, i'd stick with purebreds. 

nothing against mixed breeds, my very first dog was a stray/rescue. he was the best dog and i loved him dearly. 
but actually looking to buy a mix for the prices they charge for such uncertainties seems a bit daft. 

that's just my humble opinion.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

> i agree. if i wanted a mixed breed i'd go to my local shelter and rescue.
> 
> if you want more of a guarantee with looks and health, i'd stick with purebreds. [/B]


I totally agree with this. :smilie_daumenpos: :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=529579
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree too. It's crazy that people are selling these mixed breeds for $100's of dollars because when you come down to it, they are mutts and you could get one at a shelter for much less.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Another one agreeing....


----------



## emmie0527 (May 4, 2007)

I agree too... it's crazy what they are charging for a mixed breed.. :wacko1: :wacko1: Try rescuing a dog from the humane society or something.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

Yea, don't get a mutt, why spend big bucks on a mutt. Either get a Yorkie or a Maltese.........I would say a maltese would be a good choice... :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

As someone who almost got a maltipoo- I can say with 100% certainity that I am soooo glad that I was told I was being ridiculous to spend that kind of a money for a mixed breed, and that if I was going to spend that kind of money, to get a purebred. And I did. 

Best decision of my life.

This isn't saying that mixed breed puppies (or our members who have mixes) are wrong in owning one, but this is a 'maltese' forum so the opinions may be more purebred-ccentric, so please nobody take offense to this! It's not the dogs that is the problem, it's the people BREEDING them, it's a pure profit for them.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

> As someone who almost got a maltipoo- I can say with 100% certainity that I am soooo glad that I was told I was being ridiculous to spend that kind of a money for a mixed breed, and that if I was going to spend that kind of money, to get a purebred. And I did.
> 
> Best decision of my life.
> 
> This isn't saying that mixed breed puppies (or our members who have mixes) are wrong in owning one, but this is a 'maltese' forum so the opinions may be more purebred-ccentric, so please nobody take offense to this! It's not the dogs that is the problem, it's the people BREEDING them, it's a pure profit for them.[/B]



Nicely said Stacy. It is not the dogs that are the problem; it is the people breeding them. Getting a dog from a breeder with questionable practices wether it is purebreed or mixed breed means you are taking big chances on what you might get. One of the keys to responsible breeding is to pay close attention to the genetic background, health and temperment of the dogs. People who breed mutts are already out of the running because by mixing the dogs they are not taking these things into account. Of course, there are many unethical breeders who stick to purebred dogs, and that is why it pays to do your research.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I agree with all the replies here :biggrin:


----------

